# LPG genny conversions and unregulated gas supply



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

1) Do all genny LPG conversions require an unregulated gas supply, to which is connected the custom regulator? It is a shame that apparently I can't use the external BBQ gas point.

2) Why is this if so? Does a normal regulated supply have inadequate pressure to run the genny?

3) Can any caravan/motorhome servicing facility install an unregulated line or would this be unwise to pursue? I have a spare high pressure outlet but need a line from that with connector at the end and presumably with a tap/lever both inside and outside for safety/ security. Any recommendations within reasonable distance of North Hampshire?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

The laast time I made any enquiries about gas (in relation to a house) I was told that in effect the owner could do what he wanted but if it was a tradesman doing the work then he must be CORGI registered (ie if money is changing hands). From that I would have assumed that unless the regs have been changed then there is no bar to DIY but the van insurer may take a different view if there was a problem.
As an example if the flex hose from the bottle to the system needs changing do you DIY or go to the local CORGI fitter/ MH shop and pay for it done. I would wager that many MH owners do it themselves without even considering the regs.

nobby


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi DABurleiqh 

1- Yes all LPG Conversions require an unregulated supply.
2- An LPG Conversions comes with it's own regulator (Reducer)
3- If you have a normal Gas (Propane/Butane) Bottle it is already unregulated.

For a little bit of knowledge have a look at these :-

http://www.tinleytech.co.uk/lpgsys.html#induction

http://www.lpgaskits.fsnet.co.uk/home.htm


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

John/Sandy,

Thanks for that. My gas supply is a single refillable cyclinder, permanently installed. Nowhere could I find whether (and if so, how) the regulator for gas conversion (as opposed to the fuel controller) was DIFFERENT to a standard regulator. In your second link, both Kits B and C are available for the Honda EU10i genny I have in mind. If the regulator were standard, the Kit B configuration would be no different to that which I already have, namely a regulator near the cylinder leading to an external gas BBQ point, also convenient for the genny. Just connect the genny and fuel controller and I'd be away.

Hence all 3 questions.

Dave


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

And you don't need a specialist to fit it for you.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just to add a 4th question to the 3 I am still interested in answers to 

(that's the problem with working full time and long bank holiday weekends - no time in the week to contact professional advice and time at weekends but no professionals to speak to .....)

4) I'm advised that the suppliers of conversions can tweak things to suit propane or butane and indeed offer this service in their marketing. Fine, says I, I'l be running off autogas, which is a very variable propane/butance mix throughout Europe and the 4 seasons. "No problem" says they, we can do this, too. So what mix do you assume, I ask? "I don't know, but we can do it, OK?"

Hmmmmnnnn......

Dave


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

:wink: Don't worry about the different mixes. It should run pretty good on straight Butane or Propane or a mix (which varies through the Seasons by the way). The time you will have problems is when it REALLY COLD or at high altitude. 8) Please DO NOT GET RIPPED OFF BY THESE SPECIALISTS. There is nothing difficult about an LPG conversion. The links I posted should give you all the information you require. IF not here is another one :-

http://www.chrisperfect.com/info/lpg_part_a.html

http://www.chrisperfect.com/info/lpg_part_b.html


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Regulator

If the regulator for the gas conversion is set at a lower pressure then the BBQ point one you will have no problems after all, all the regulator does is let gas pass at more than a set pressure so if the Motorhome is 50PSI and the conversion is 30 PSI all is well. It will not work if the Motorhome pressure is 30 PSI and the conversion regulator is 50 PSI as a regulator will not increase the pressure.

I have been meaning to nip in an look at a conversion to check the regulators pressure setting, so I could answer this more positively.


Pressure can be increased at the cost of volume think hosepipe squeeze, but thats not important right now.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

John/ Sandy,

I appreciate your interest and thanks for the links, but I have very specific questions that remain unanswered (other than perhaps, as I suspected, that tweaking for Butane or Propane is a minor issue of jet size and anything between being optimised for butane or propane is fine, and even if optimised for one it would be acceptable for the other).

I could move forward if I knew for a fact that the regulator supplied in the conversion kit, as opposed to the fuel controller, needs to deliver a higher pressure than a standard regulator. If "No", then, IN PRINCIPLE, I could use the external gas BBQ point. If "Yes", then I need to run a high pressure line from my interior gas locker to the outside.

Dave
PS You will also see I did in fact acknowledge that the autogas mix varied with the seasons.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

George,

Our posts crossed.

Exactly.

Dave


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

I've been following this with interest as i have a 10i honda, and always have 2 big cylinders in the van, which which seem to last forever. So i rang Edge technology about their suitcase genny kit. The guy was very helpful and this is what i found out. 

The kit with everything attached to the bottle has a different regulator, to a standard propane bottle. So it needs to be run from its own bottle. I suppose if you could tap in to an unregulated supply by using a tail and t-peice from your bottle, you could make another output fairly easily. 

The genny will still run off petrol, which i had been told was not possible by another convertor. But in the case of my genny because the on/off switch was also the fuel tap, the petrol tank must be empty for the genny to run on gas. 

The pipe running to the genny, is easily detachable. 

That kits looks like terrific value for money, and makes the genny a far better proposition for me as i get fed up with filling up cans at the petrol station, and then stealing my genny petrol to run the lawn mower. 

I'm going to have a look in the manual, to see if i can separate the on/off switch - fuel tap, and make the thing even more handy. 

Dave


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi once again DABurleigh. The gas is not altered by jets to suit different Gas combinations.
It has to be supplied by an unmetered gas supply.
Once again, I will mention that the LPG conversion comes with it's own metering device. The conversion usually comes with a screw adjusment which you alter to suit the gas being used.
All the links I have posted will answer all your questions. LPG Conversion and set up REALLY is very simple. Even if all the conversion companies try to say otherwise. After all. They are in business to make money.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dave,

For use around the van, particularly a diesel one, gas certainly sounds more convenient to me, as well as cheaper running costs. The key thing is to establish whether the custom regulator operates at a higher or lower pressure. I suspect higher, because as gas appliances go, it IS high power , and Nuke had problems with a regulated line, but I need to confirm this before I proceed with pursuing a separate unregulated line. (John/Sandy - I apologise for being so obviously thick, but I could not find the pressure in your links despite your assurances to the contrary). My T piece is already there, Dave, as I only use one refillable cylinder.

I shied off phoning Edge again, as last time it was all very vague. I need answers that make sense, not to be fobbed off with the equivalent of "You'll be fine, sir, just give me your credit card number". (That's where we do agree, John/Sandy).

Dave
PS Meant to also say George has said in the past the gas genny lingering smell is different to petrol. Not a problem as I'll store mine in a rear box.
PPS Dave - don't expect to instantly change between petrol and gas. It requires a degree of fiddling.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

8O Several times I have mentioned IT REQUIRES AN UN-REGULATED GAS SUPPLY. If you prefer to pay for the information I can send you my PAYPAL account to make a payment.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

IF this is because the regulator needs to deliver a HIGHER pressure than a standard one, fine. THAT is what I am trying to establish.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

8O It needs ot be an UN-REGULATED SUPPLY. Whether you accept that as being HIGH pressure or not is up to you. You cannot get higher pressure than an un-regualted supply.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi DA

just had a quick trawl of the net and the only info i could find was a general info site that states that vehicles conversions run at 5-7 BAR, so the only way would be to tap in before your van regulator it would seem.

Dave


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Road_Runner_644. I have mentioned that he requires an unregulated supply. He already has a seperate connection that is at full pressure. 
:wink:


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

AH

ok JohnSandy

I thought it was whether it would run of the barbeque point 

Thanks for the links - i'm really interested it going for it.

Dave


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Go for it Road_Runner_644. Much cheaper and better for the environment too. 8)


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave


The pressure stated on a regulator for a generator conversion is 20 Mb which is lower than the gas BBQ pint

This is lower than the BBQ outlet point it means the Dave can connect here, from what I can see the regulator turns it into LOW pressure gas.

Now John the sites you are showing are for a Big engine conversion and a 3/4 " SU is shown I Know from being involved in Mini tuning that when they Turboed a Mini the SU had to be exchanged for a specially uprated version (Sealed) and turbo does not create as much pressure as unregulated gas, what does this mean? well if the gas is being passed in to the neck of an unmodified SU then its pretty low pressure.

MY Father in law as run his from a Calor bottle with the normal regulator in place too.

Everything I have seen so far says that its a goer Dave.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi George. If you have read all my posts you will notice this one:-

http://www.lpgaskits.fsnet.co.uk/home.htm

Which is specific to what he is looking to do.
The other links are mainly to give some idea to him and others who may require the information of what a system looks like and how it goes together and works. It doesn't matter the size or type of the conversion as they all work in the same basic way. The only differences being the means of control of a conversion. :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Fascinating, George, thanks very much. Which gas conversion, make or supplier, was this? And is your Father-in-law's the very same?

Dave


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave 

Absolutely no idea at all, the Generator was bought with all the conversion kit in place, second hand.

Gas conversion? he as no tanks he uses ordinary Calor Gas Bottles.

I was answering your original question which was using the regulated supply from the BBQ point.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Which shows it is possible. Just a question of getting the regulator pressure from the competing suppliers. Which presumes they know what they are talking about rather than just shifting boxes in return for credit card numbers .....

Dave


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

:? Hi DABurleigh. Are you under the mis-understanding that all you have to do is stick a regulator on the gas feed and stick a pipe into the carburettor feed :?: An LPG (ANY) conversion comes with all the parts needed to do the conversion. If you were to buy individual parts it would probably cost more than a kit. :?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

8O But you are prepared to accept whatever George says as gospel? Even though others have been offering advice on the specific questions you were asking. :? You win some, you lose some. We can only try. :wink:


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave 

Thats like going into Halfords or PC world and expecting them to know anything about the product that isnt on the label


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

John

What Dave wanted to know was

When he had a genny converted, could he use the BBQ gas point as the supply.

All Dave really needs to know is does the Pressure at BBQ outlet exceed the pressure needed by the conversion.

So if the BBQ point is spurting at 37Mb and the conversion regulater is taking the pressure down to 20 Mb then everything will work fine.

The purchase of a conversion Kit and or its fitting as never been an issue, all Dave wants to know is will the bloody thing use the gas from the external BBQ point

George


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

George. He asked this question:-

Quote: 3) Can any caravan/motorhome servicing facility install an unregulated line or would this be unwise to pursue? *I have a spare high pressure outlet* but need a line from that with connector at the end and presumably with a tap/lever both inside and outside for safety/ security. Any recommendations within reasonable distance of North Hampshire?


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

This one won't as someones already tried it here, so it must be a higher pressure reg, or expect a higher pressure to begin with.

http://www.lpgaskits.fsnet.co.uk/recommend1.htm

I found a yankee site that mentioned using a low pressure supply, but i've gone and lost it now :-(

Dave


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi John

Lets quote the whole thing

1) Do all genny LPG conversions require an unregulated gas supply, to which is connected the custom regulator? It is a shame that apparently I can't use the external BBQ gas point. 

2) Why is this if so? Does a normal regulated supply have inadequate pressure to run the genny? 

3) Can any caravan/motorhome servicing facility install an unregulated line or would this be unwise to pursue? I have a spare high pressure outlet but need a line from that with connector at the end and presumably with a tap/lever both inside and outside for safety/ security. Any recommendations within reasonable distance of North Hampshire? 

End quote

Now Logically

If the first Question is answered correctly then points 2 and 3 become redundant, having researched the first option and found it does indeed appear possible then Questions 2 & 3 are mute, as the gas BBQ point is the simplist, cheapest and easiest solution.

QED


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Road_Runner_644. I have been trying to make the point of the LPG conversion being a simple excercise to complete. Your link does exactly that. I hope people take notice that you don't need to be an Atomic Scientist to do simple conversion like this.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi RR

Seems to answer the question neatly, Edge techs wont work others do.

Quote

MTH who confirmed it as being regulated as some of the kits they had worked with in the past required a regulated input.........

The local supplier to me of gas conversion kits as one on display this is te one I have been meaing to check out for Dave. anyway its on a Propane bottle with the normanl reg .


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

:? So pray tell me? What is wrong with this one I have been pointing to?

http://www.lpgaskits.fsnet.co.uk/home.htm


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

John 

Does it run from a BBQ point ?

Thats the only measure of a sucessful and correct answer.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi All 

I have been trying to find other kits, but seem to end up on yankee sites. I'm sure there must be low pressure solutions. I'll keep looking. 

The only drawback that i can see from using a barbeque point is that the other "bit" after the regulator needs to be upright i think at all times. So if you wanted to plug in to bbq point, this "bit" would be better mounted on the genny. 
I wouldn't be keen on that as it could get knocked about in the locker as it travels. 

I envisage putting all the gubins in the gas locker, tapping a supply with a t-peice and tail from the prop can, having an on/off tap and then just rolling out the gas pipe to the little tail on the genny. 

I'm sure there may be other considerations, the length of the pipe may be a problem, but i'm gonna ring the guy next week find out if my idea is feasible. 

Thanks for all the tips 

Dave


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave

My Father in laws regulator (on the conversion) is a flat red affair which doesnt seem to be orientation sensitive.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Road_Runner_644. The length of the pipe should not be a problem. My old 31ft RV had the tanks right at the back. The only time you would notice a difference wss going up a mountain when the tanks were nearly empty.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi George

I meant the fuel controller bit, all the kits i've looked at seem to show the thing upright. I think i read that this had to be like this.

I'll find out for sure in the week, and post back.

And John, yes, i'm grasping it again now  keep prodding me 

I was thinking about a big long gas lead i made up for my BBQ, but when i plugged it into the BBQ point the dam thing wouldn't work. It was because i think i lost pressure along the length of the pipe (it was 30 foot). I shortened it and presto - barbie time again.

but that was coming from a regulated supply, so i hopefully won't get the problem with an higher pressure unregulated supply.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

You are getting the idea Road_Runner_644.  
If your regulator had been fitted at the Barby end you wouldn't have had the problem. :wink:


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi John

So now you are admitting an unregulated supply is NOT ABSOLUTELY necessary, as you earlier claimed?

Dave I will try and visit the FIL and get a good look, I remember its was an add on kit, but not that many details of the whole thing.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi again George. Maybe we were at cross purposes. For the smaller kits a normal regulator does suffice (supplied in the kit). I was trying to generalise about all LPG conversions so as many people as possible could benefit. In that an un-regulated supply would be contolled by the Reducer/Regulator that came with the kit. :wink:


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Cheers George

it would be interesting to know.

I think the other point about the diferent conversions is whether the genny would remain duel fuel as well. It may not be point for some, but i'd hate to lose the flexibility of still using it with petrol when not motorhoming.

Dave


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi RR

The father in laws is dual although this kits in place, other than testing he as always used it on petrol.


Hi John 

NP I think we probably were 

all's well that ends well


----------

